# Tall hand blown bottle



## CtBottlehunter (Apr 7, 2021)

I picked up this tall four foot tall bottle. Looks to be blown in a mold . Can anyone give me some input on what type of bottle it is. I know it's not super old . Thanks Dave


----------



## Harry Pristis (Apr 8, 2021)

*It's a novelty bottle from Italy with Italian wine.*


----------



## CtBottlehunter (Apr 8, 2021)

Harry Pristis said:


> *It's a novelty bottle from Italy with Italian wine.*


Ok thanks is there any value to it


----------



## coreya (Apr 10, 2021)

would have had a wicker covering around the bottom section, 0 value to collectors but who knows what someone who likes it would pay?


----------



## matthew lucier (Apr 10, 2021)

CtBottlehunter said:


> I picked up this tall four foot tall bottle. Looks to be blown in a mold . Can anyone give me some input on what type of bottle it is. I know it's not super old . Thanks Dave


That's a cool Bottle, what if any ideas do you have for repurposing it? Maybe colored sand inside. Or if selling add on the colored sand, let them put it in the bottle. Could say it's a hobby kit for kids.


Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------

